
Washington Post Tries to Take Down Parody Site Announcing Trump's Resignation - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/01/washington-post-tries-take-down-parody-site-announcing-trumps-resignation-0
======
ddingus
Hilarious!

WaPo seems to have lost some of whatever political acumen they may have had.

A takedown is not the right response to this. And it's resonant with many
people for good reasons, some to do with the President, some to do with our
sick body politic, and a part of that illness is WaPo itself.

I am quite sure that stings. Rather than reach for a shallow DMCA salve, some
levity, humility, and growth would do more than relieve a painful symptom.

Frankly, we need media to do more of the hard work.

And there is a bonus in there for them! Rather than feeling laughed at (which
they are, in fact being laughed at), they could laugh with, secure in better
managing and executing their important role in our body politic.

All of that, by the way, is precisely why speech of this kind is protected.
Those who feel the impact of it probably should. And they do to our mutual
benefit.

------
tinus_hn
That would be unreasonable if the parody had been more creative instead of
just copying the Washington Post logo. If the threshold is if a reasonable
person would confuse this for the real thing, that threshold is crossed.

